# Lillistron rotary mower



## woodie (Apr 29, 2006)

I have recently acquired a 7 1/2 foot Lillistron rotary mower. I finally located the fill hole for the gear box. It appears I need to back the tension bolts off and slide the gear box towards the rear of the mower in order to check the gear lube level. Does anyone have any experience with one of these mowers. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Woodie (newby):driving:


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum, woodie. I can’t answer you question, but didn’t want your first post to go by without you at least getting a welcome. 

This won’t help with your problem, but is something I found while researching in the hope to find an answer for you: Lilliston is no longer in business the rights to Lilliston brand mowers was purchased by Bush Hog and discontinued. This is a pity, as every comment I can find indicates Lilliston cutters were well built machines.

You write: “It appears I need to back the tension bolts off and slide the gear box towards the rear……” this may be a way to see the lube level, but is it also a way to adjust belts. Belts usually means finish mower?? Do you have a rotary bush cutter or a finish mower? In either case I’m thinking it will be a load for the 8n you list in your profile. You will need a over run clutch if you are going to use your 8n to power it, especially if it is a brush cutter. 

From what I read some of the Lilliston brush cutters came without slip clutches and stump jumpers, if this is the case with yours, you might want to be real careful, unless you install a slip clutch. 8n PTOs don’t hold up well when heavy spinning blades on brush cutters attached to them come to a sudden stop.

Finally my usual safety comment: Be sure to disengage the PTO and wait until the blades on your mower has stopped turning before you leave the tractor seat.


----------



## woodie (Apr 29, 2006)

John,

Thanks for your reply. It is a rotary mower and that is where you would adjust the belts. I am assuming that I need to slide the gear housing all the way out to get to the lube hole! I assumed Lilliston went out of business, I couldn't find much on the web! Sounds like you got better results then I did. I found it interesting that the company sold out to Bush Hog! It's a well built mower!! My 8n had no problem running the mower and does have the pto adapter on it. You were right about using the brush cutter on it, the 8n needs some more power!!! I have to go slow when using it and if I get into it to thick it bogs the tractor down. I also wondered about the other two blade housings on the outside of the mower. They have two zerts each for greasing the bearings, but when I give them some, nothing comes out. I,m wondering if they are sealed bearings. Does anyone have any experience or knowledge with similar mowers???? Sorry it took me so long to reply I sleep during the day!

Thanks again,

Woodie :tractorsm :monkey: ig:


----------



## Suzanne (Sep 24, 2013)

My brother just got one of these mowers and he loves it but had to do alot of work on it. to your questions he said that the gear box you don't have to move if you have the same one he has you just pop open the lid and fill up the hole with oil thats it. and when it comes to the greasing he siad that the are tapper rollers bearings and should be greased daily 4 pumps on the top ones and 2 pums on the bottom angle fittings. He actually has the orginial owners manual for it. And the receipt from when the guy bought it. It was purchase in 1958. At Gay Murrays in Tunkhannock, PA. Any more question please feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## Suzanne (Sep 24, 2013)

*answer your question*

my brother just got one of these mowers. She has the orinigal owners manual for it. he said to you post that you don't have to move anything for the gear box there is a top you remove it and just fill the hole. for the grease fittings per the owners manual it says for the top ones you give 4 pumps on each and on the bottom angle ones you give 2 pumps. and they have to be greased daily. The mower he got was purchased in 1958 and is 7.6 wide and is an off set mower it was used in apple and peach orchards.


----------

